# anyone know name of this moss?



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

*anyone know the name of this moss?*



































anyone know name of this moss?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

wow, honestly, I have no idea but if you own that moss, grow it like mad and give me some  It looks badass!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Where did you get it? It looks like a new one to me.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I think that might be starmoss


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Bwhiskered said:


> Where did you get it? It looks like a new one to me.


#1 i got it from Kelso Conservation Area, #2 i got it from my backyard.


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

kimchi24 said:


> wow, honestly, i have no idea but if you own that moss, grow it like mad and give me some  it looks badass!


:d
:d ~~~~


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you find it on land or under water ? There are a few mosses that are truly terrestrial, but they'll grow for awhile under water before they start to fade and die off.

It sort of looks like a little bit like fissidens in the way the leaves are arranged, but it's not any fissidens I know.

But there are some really pretty mosses coming along now, that are 'new', in that they haven't been around for a long time, but have actually been known for a long time. Some of them are even native to North America. 

Frank had some awesome ones a supplier sent him as samples, I think, which I have been drooling over ever since I saw them. I hope he grows them out enough to be able to sell some eventually, or buys some more. A couple of them were really outstanding.


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Did you find it on land or under water ? There are a few mosses that are truly terrestrial, but they'll grow for awhile under water before they start to fade and die off.
> 
> It sort of looks like a little bit like fissidens in the way the leaves are arranged, but it's not any fissidens I know.
> 
> ...


 i find it on land.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Given that you found it on land, chances are fairly high it will not live very long under water. Many mosses can take a fair bit of flooding before it kills them, but if this is a terrestrial moss, being underwater full time will kill it eventually. 

It looks very like many mosses I find growing in plant pots and along walkways, and if so, it IS terrestrial. Time will tell.. wish you luck.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

second one is a type of starmoss, its def terrestial. I have had a variant of it in my tank, but all died. The first one is a type of mini fissidans. There are several variants found all over north america. But you finding it on land, might just tell me it will probably die under water unless you transition it slow (still probably not gonna happen). But let us know how it goes!


----------

